# Which old bike brand is the most durable??



## Wheelie Pete (Feb 13, 2007)

I was thinking about buying another old bike that I could do a lot of riding on.  Which of the old brands is the most durable?  Schwinn?? Elgin? Rollfast?  I have no idea.  Thanks


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 13, 2007)

well thats a neat topic, well according to the bikes i've had anything before 59 and after that I would have to say schwinn. every bike i'ved owned has been great except for the evens colson i had, it actually had a weird way rear of the bike connected to the crank area, kinda like a clip system but the one I have now that is the same bike just different way of being connected more of the traditional way.


----------



## ballooman (Feb 13, 2007)

monark man is right schwinns are the toughest the ones I have are over 40 and still rollin on although they are restored


----------



## 35cycleplane (Feb 13, 2007)

left out cleveland welding. schwinn's are the most well known,but the cleve's are built just as well,and the '36/'37's fenders are bullet proof. kk


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 13, 2007)

yes you are true I forgot about them, they are built really really well


----------



## AntonyR (Feb 13, 2007)

*Schwinn? They're fine I guess, but seriously...*



35cycleplane said:


> left out cleveland welding. schwinn's are the most well known,but the cleve's are built just as well,and the '36/'37's fenders are bullet proof. kk




After owning and riding my '40 Roadmaster, I see no reason to need a Schwinn.
Who started the 'Gotta be a Schwinn' bull anyway?


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 13, 2007)

i started collecting and hated schwinn until I bought my fiance one and now well they are good bikes but I really dont like the cantilever frame at all or the dx just the straight bar frames. but I forgot to mention shelby, my dad's shelby has been indestructable especially that big springer on the front. that thing in the 70's went to work and back 20 miles a day for years while my mom had the bmw lol


----------



## 35cycleplane (Feb 13, 2007)

don't agree on the shelby's,at all. i DO own a restored '36 shelby airflow,and a baddass orig '38  no nose,though. tubing wise,they just aren't as strong,real easy to ding on the frames,tubing isn't as thick as the cleve's,or schwinn's. kk


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 14, 2007)

hi ,
i think everthing that was made before 1950 was made to last ,
bikes that are made today are ready for the thrash even the repro black phantom
which i had, i sold it because the tank was made out of coca cola iron,
okay maby back in the days there was quality and quality but most of the 
bicycles are stil going strong!


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 14, 2007)

i always kid around with my friends about thier brand new bikes i tell them my bikes already outlasted yours. they get all bent out of shape its funny cause they paid alot of money for their bikes and well I didn't and mine look better


----------



## thebikeguy (Feb 28, 2007)

*Most durable?*

I had to rethink this one. I'd have to say, looking back, that the toughest bikes were the CCM Mustangs. Some of the stuff we put them through. They were really strong bikes. Back in the day Evel Kneivel was popular. So we were jumping all sorts of things. The Mustang was the only bike that I wouldn't bend the pedals or arms on. They took a s@$tkicking.B]Ride Free. Ride Often[/B]theCCMguy
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## johnnys55s (Feb 13, 2008)

*Ooohhh Yaaahhh!*



thebikeguy said:


> I had to rethink this one. I'd have to say, looking back, that the toughest bikes were the CCM Mustangs. Some of the stuff we put them through. They were really strong bikes. Back in the day Evel Kneivel was popular. So we were jumping all sorts of things. The Mustang was the only bike that I wouldn't bend the pedals or arms on. They took a s@$tkicking.B]Ride Free. Ride Often[/B]theCCMguy
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 NOW THAT`S A FACT BROTHER!!!  LOOKING FOR ORIGINAL CCM MUSTANG AND VERY HARD TOO FIND


----------



## johnnys55s (Feb 13, 2008)

*Looking 4 Ccm Mustang*



thebikeguy said:


> I had to rethink this one. I'd have to say, looking back, that the toughest bikes were the CCM Mustangs. Some of the stuff we put them through. They were really strong bikes. Back in the day Evel Kneivel was popular. So we were jumping all sorts of things. The Mustang was the only bike that I wouldn't bend the pedals or arms on. They took a s@$tkicking.B]Ride Free. Ride Often[/B]theCCMguy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

